# “I’ve taken at least 20 Uber’s, and no one has cancelled because I don’t have a child car seat”



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I am serious. Took a fare to day. Picked the guy up from his work at a small manufacturing firm.

Noticed he had a stop scheduled.

I asked what the stop was for.

“I need to pick up my kid from daycare”

I asked if he had a car seat and how old the child was.

He said he didn’t have one, the child was 3, but he doesn’t need one in an Uber, he’s done this at least twenty times and no driver ever cared.

I told him it’s against the TOS and THE LAW. Told him I would get him to the daycare, but would cancel at that point.

The dude got bent out of shape and went off on me about being a nanny.

I pulled over, cancelled the ride and told him to get the hell out of my car.

You can’t make this crap up.

And yes I contacted Driver support and reported it.

I only wish I’d have taken him to the daycare, and called the cops on both the paxhole and the daycare!

Rant over.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Because Uber and Lyft caters to ants. Drivers that will take every ping no matter how far away it is, no matter if it is a pickup at a Middle School, no matter if it is a mom with an infant that she wants to carry in her arms.

The only thing worse then that is the amount of "your back" Uber and Lyft will have if you get a ticket, or worse, have to go to jail for transportation of a minor. Because they will gladly just hire 23 other ants to take your place.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I cant believe the daycare allowed him to load a 3 year old in a car without a carseat.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Should of threatened him with Child Protective Services.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> I cant believe the daycare allowed him to load a 3 year old in a car without a carseat.


We had a home daycare for 12 years. Yes, I wish I'd have kept my cool and taken him all the way so I'd have known the address.

He'd of gotten a call from CPS, and the daycare closed or heavily fined.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The problem with this and unaccompanied minors is Uber wants the money but not the liability. They *want* drivers to take kids without car seats and unaccompanied minors--because they want the money. They just don't want to be on the hook if something bad happens. So they put it in the TOS so they can say "we told you not to do it--see it's right here in our TOS."

Uber makes no effort to inform riders about their policy (or even drivers, really). That's why most riders don't have a clue that they're not supposed to do it.

Adding to the confusion is the fact that unaccompanied minors are allowed in taxis (I have no clue about car seats in taxis--that might be allowed also).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Agree they guy needs a car seat Agree too many drivers break the rules. What I wonder is how could the daycare facility possibly be in the wrong. Is it a daycare's responsibility to check every parents car before they let the kid leave? I had 4 kids that all went to daycare facilities, never once did they say let e see your car seat. I signed the out and left.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

In Florida the law says...

"for hire" vehicles are exempt....8>O

Now what constitutes "for hire" these days....

I myself REQUIRE them without question...

And have rejected rides without them....

You won't find any dead babies on my part...

Now I know of a case coming up Mar 3rd...

the "for hire" will be tested in court...8>O

I will follow up with the results...stay tuned...

Same monkey time...

same monkey channel...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> In Florida the law says...
> 
> "for hire" vehicles are exempt....8>O
> 
> ...


Just for you, Rakos :


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I am serious. Took a fare to day. Picked the guy up from his work at a small manufacturing firm.
> 
> Noticed he had a stop scheduled.
> 
> ...


Do you believe everything people tell you? Just because he said the last 20 Uber drivers let him do it don't make it so. This might have been his first time even or others might have turned him down and just told you that to see if you would take him so he didn't have to call another Uber and try again.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Do you believe everything people tell you? Just because he said the last 20 Uber drivers let him do it don't make it so. This might have been his first time even or others might have turned him down and just told you that to see if you would take him so he didn't have to call another Uber and try again.


Pax will tell a driver ANYTHING in order to get THAT RIDE and not have to wait. And they also know if they complain enough to Uber, they will either a) get refunded, b) get free rides, c) get you fired, d) all of the above.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

AllGold said:


> The problem with this and unaccompanied minors is Uber wants the money but not the liability. They *want* drivers to take kids without car seats and unaccompanied minors--because they want the money. They just don't want to be on the hook if something bad happens. So they put it in the TOS so they can say "we told you not to do it--see it's right here in our TOS."
> 
> Uber makes no effort to inform riders about their policy (or even drivers, really). That's why most riders don't have a clue that they're not supposed to do it.
> 
> Adding to the confusion is the fact that unaccompanied minors are allowed in taxis (I have no clue about car seats in taxis--that might be allowed also).


In California they do require car seats for minors in taxis. Line Starters will enforce the policy for sure but I've been by told by more than one Starter that most drivers will break every rule when they're not watching.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"All the other cab drivers do it."
"I've never had a cab driver do that."
"That's not how the other cab driver did it."
"I've never had a cab driver ask me to do that."
"The last cab driver did it."
"All the other cab drivers do it like this."


In short, I have heard it all before. When they try it, I tell them that I have been out here a little too long to buy it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> I am serious. Took a fare to day. Picked the guy up from his work at a small manufacturing firm.
> 
> Noticed he had a stop scheduled.
> 
> ...


They Always get Mad
When they Finally get CAUGHT.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Do you believe everything people tell you? Just because he said the last 20 Uber drivers let him do it don't make it so. This might have been his first time even or others might have turned him down and just told you that to see if you would take him so he didn't have to call another Uber and try again.


I think you may be right. But it's pretty much the same line I hear from unattended minors.

It probably has happened with him, but I bet others have rejected him as well.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The pax was right.....I bet 20 Ubers did pick him and his kids up without a single reservation.....ants do ant things.

The last time a lady tried that crap on me, I gave it right back to her that it was sad that I cared more for the safety of her children than she did.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> I cant believe the daycare allowed him to load a 3 year old in a car without a carseat.


They are not going to argue with a paying customer.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OP, when you say you cancel/canceled the trip do you actually mean you end/ended the trip?


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Parents who do this must know the law . . . in most states it's drivers responsibility. In my state if you are in an accident with an unrestrained minor in the car its an automatic reckless endangerment ticket (even if the child is not hurt). With both Uber and Lyft a reckless endangerment ticket equals lifetime ban. If that PAX had done that 20 times (this is the 3rd grader excuse remember when you had a substitute teacher "well, Mrs Johnson always let us do it"). I can tell you one thing for certain, this PAX never got me as a driver, because I wouldn't fall for that lame excuse.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "All the other cab drivers do it."
> "I've never had a cab driver do that."
> "That's not how the other cab driver did it."
> "I've never had a cab driver ask me to do that."
> ...


"I've never had a cab driver do that."
*"There's always a first time."*

"That's not how the other cab driver did it."
*"I'm not the other driver."*

"I've never had a cab driver ask me to do that."
*"I've never had to ask before."*

"The last cab driver did it."
*"Call him."*

"All the other cab drivers do it like this."
*"...and I do it like THIS."*

I learned a long time ago that once you hear something like this, it's pretty much over.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Heh... I had an underaged dude use the same excuse with me yesterday.

"That's not my problem. Those OTHER drivers broke the LAW. Those OTHER drivers committed a MISDEMEANOR."

Then, cancelled for unaccompanied minor, emailed Uber support, and got the $3.75 cancellation fee.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I am serious. Took a fare to day. Picked the guy up from his work at a small manufacturing firm.
> 
> Noticed he had a stop scheduled.
> 
> ...


I think 3 year old is big enough not have car seat. Just my opinion though.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I think 3 year old is big enough not have car seat. Just my opinion though.


That's certainly not what the law says. They need a booster seat for quite a while.

https://wisconsindot.gov/Pages/safety/education/child-safety/laws.aspx


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> In Florida the law says...
> 
> "for hire" vehicles are exempt....8>O
> 
> ...


Per Florida's TNC law we are NOT "for hire" and thus are not exempt from the law.

Further, for hire does not remove the legal requirement to have a child on a car seat it Only shifts the ticket from the driver to the adult with the child.

If you transport a child without a carseat and that child is injured or dies you will be held liable and I guarantee the parent will take you to court over it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I am serious. Took a fare to day. Picked the guy up from his work at a small manufacturing firm.
> 
> Noticed he had a stop scheduled.
> 
> ...


Somewhere between 19/20 and 24/25 drivers will violate the law and take them anyway.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Per Florida's TNC law we are NOT "for hire" and thus are not exempt from the law.
> 
> Further, for hire does not remove the legal requirement to have a child on a car seat it Only shifts the ticket from the driver to the adult with the child.
> 
> If you transport a child without a carseat and that child is injured or dies you will be held liable and I guarantee the parent will take you to court over it.


You can also be held criminally liable.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I am serious. Took a fare to day. Picked the guy up from his work at a small manufacturing firm.
> 
> Noticed he had a stop scheduled.
> 
> ...


Support got right on that and banned him from the platform


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Per Florida's TNC law we are NOT "for hire" and thus are not exempt from the law.
> 
> Further, for hire does not remove the legal requirement to have a child on a car seat it Only shifts the ticket from the driver to the adult with the child.
> 
> If you transport a child without a carseat and that child is injured or dies you will be held liable and I guarantee the parent will take you to court over it.


Can you provide source reference for this.. ?

I would like to follow up on this...

Thank you!

Rakos


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> I cant believe the daycare allowed him to load a 3 year old in a car without a carseat.


You really think the daycare watches the parents/caregivers load the children into the cars? Should they make sure the seat is installed properly too? Or that the 5 point harness is tight enough??


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I am serious. Took a fare to day. Picked the guy up from his work at a small manufacturing firm.
> 
> Noticed he had a stop scheduled.
> 
> ...


Real World: Vast VAST VAST majority of uber drivers, who don't participate nor are even aware of this UP.net website,
GLADLY accept & allow underage kids without car seats.

UP.net is representative of less than 1% of total USA rideshare drivers.

U talk "Law", "child services"," insurance"," rules" etc. while 99% of drivers hustle to get the job done with acceptable Risk factor.

I know I know!! THIS law and THAT law, Criminal liability, deactivation blah blah blah.....
MOST don't share your ethics which some drivers Love Enforcing when it inconveniences the Evil Hated Passenger.

Anybody offer a media LINK of ANY driver CHARGED with the CRIME of no child seat,
or even ticketed by local law enforcement?



Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> You really think the daycare watches the parents/caregivers load the children into the cars? Should they make sure the seat is installed properly too? Or that the 5 point harness is tight enough??


Not at their minimum wages


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> ...If you transport a child without a carseat and that child is injured or dies you will be held liable and I guarantee the parent will take you to court over it.


Likely they will even if you do have a carseat, but you will have a fighting chance.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

If you want to practice nonsense and put kids lives at risk for a few bucks......

Knock yourselves out. I can’t stop you, I just hope a rideshare company or Law Enforcement does. 

It’s the only way you will likely learn.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you transport a child without a carseat and that child is injured or dies you will be held liable and I guarantee the parent will take you to court over it.


But...that's not how my other rider handled it.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You can also be held criminally liable.


But...that's not how my other driver friend's DA handled it.



HotUberMess said:


> Support got right on that and banned him from the platform


But...that's not how the other...wait...uber has support?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


>


I'ts like a horror flick meets a reality flick, the movie is called: "THEY KNOW!"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

.


Wonkytonk said:


> I'ts like a horror flick meets a reality flick, the movie is called: "THEY KNOW!"


I agree, so I kidnapped the baby since it was a teachable moment and I love to teach


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 293470


...Oh and I still have 1/2 a bottle of beer left to finish.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> ...Oh and I still have 1/2 a bottle of beer left to finish.


Without having really followed your exchange with Kody that closely, I sort of get the feeling you're not really applying yourself all that hard.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I just had a wonderful conversation with a local LEO. Asked the question as to who would get the ticket. 

Parent or Driver. Her answer. 

No reason I couldn’t ticket both. 

Hmmmmm


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I just had a wonderful conversation with a local LEO. Asked the question as to who would get the ticket.
> 
> Parent or Driver. Her answer.
> 
> ...


OK Mr. 1% BigRedDriver of all drivers
u made ur point......Your supporters are meeting in a phone booth 10pm @ 11th St and N.






.....u follow the rules when they guarantee to inconvenience the_ "evil hated passengers who are the cause of all your life's problems & disappointments "_

Again: Can Anybody offer a media LINK of ANY driver CHARGED with the CRIME of no child seat,
or even ticketed by local law enforcement?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> OK Mr. 1% of all drivers
> u made ur point......
> .....u follow the rules when they guarantees to inconvenience the_ "evil hated passengers who are the cause of all your life's problems & disappointments "_
> 
> ...


Below is the picture of the ticket I will never get and/or the lawsuit I will never have to defend against for driving a child without a carseat because I'm not going to drive a kid without a carseat. I'll leave that to the hacks.

____________________________
| |
| |
| |
| |
| |
| |
|___________________________ |


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Below is the picture of the ticket I will never get and/or the lawsuit I will never have to defend against for driving a child without a carseat because I'm not going to drive a kid without a carseat. I'll leave that to the hacks.
> 
> ____________________________
> | |
> ...


Plenty of room at the meeting booth
10pm @ 11th St and N Lincoln Nebraska.
Todays topic idiopathic & psychotic hate of passengers & self loathing


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Plenty of room at the meeting booth
> 10pm @ 11th St and N Lincoln Nebraska


I have no idea what this is supposed to mean, and I'm good with that.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> OK Mr. 1% BigRedDriver of all drivers
> u made ur point......Your supporters are meeting in a phone booth 10pm @ 11th St and N.
> 
> 
> ...


Again: GO FOR IT.

Do what is best FOR YOU!

Sell a child's safety for a ten spot.

Good Luck, and better luck to the KID!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> I have no idea what this is supposed to mean, and I'm good with that.


wow, ok.....ALL ur supporters can fit in a phone booth


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> wow, ok.....ALL ur supporters can fit in a phone booth


Ah, cute. Come up with that yourself?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Ah, cute. Come up with that yourself?


tomorrows lesson: buttoning a shirt

i didn't "come up" with that one either


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Ah, cute. Come up with that yourself?


Dude, seriously ?



BigRedDriver said:


> Again: GO FOR IT.
> 
> Do what is best FOR YOU!
> 
> ...


Uber Drivers: societies pillars of morality and good citizenry.
Except for the many arrested for murder, rape, kidnapping and assault


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Dude, seriously ?
> 
> Uber Drivers: societies pillars of morality and good citizenry.
> Except for the many arrested for murder, rape, kidnapping and assault


You realize this isn't an appealing look on you, right?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> tomorrows lesson: buttoning a shirt
> 
> i didn't "come up" with that one either


Too bad. Seems like you might be on to something.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Dude, seriously ?
> 
> Uber Drivers: societies pillars of morality and good citizenry.
> Except for the many arrested for murder, rape, kidnapping and assault


You realize Doctors have been arrested for murder, rape kidnapping and assault. Guess they should be looked down at as well?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> But...that's not how the other...wait...uber has support?


110% sarcasm lol


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> You realize Doctors have been arrested for murder, rape kidnapping and assault. Guess they should be looked down at as well?


No Professor, we should look up to doctors arrested for murder rape kidnapping and assault. Wow


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> No Professor, we should look up to doctors arrested for murder rape kidnapping and assault. Wow


You got a meme of a father who lost a beautiful 2 year old daughter to a completely avoidable accident?

Oh, maybe I should supply that one.

It would be a selfie, so I think I'll pass bro.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> You got a meme of a father who lost a beautiful 2 year old daughter to a completely avoidable accident?
> 
> Oh, maybe I should supply that one.
> 
> It would be a selfie, so I think I'll pass bro.


 BigRedDriver ur historical documented Modus operandi
is fake news & imaginary events to support
ur weak positions.
Ur embarrassing yourself


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> BigRedDriver ur historical documented Modus operandi
> is fake news & imaginary events to support
> ur weak positions.
> Ur embarrassing yourself


I'll let her Mom know.

I'm sure it will be much appreciated.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'll let her Mom know.
> 
> I'm sure it will be much appreciated.


I reiterate,
BigRedDriver ur historical documented Modus operandi
is fake news & imaginary events to support
ur weak positions.
Once again u know no boundaries to embarrass yourself


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Can you provide source reference for this.. ?
> 
> I would like to follow up on this...
> 
> ...


Look up the law. It went into effect July 1st 2017. Pay close attention to the definitions section that specifically excludes Uber from being a vehicle for hire limo taxi a bus all the other things that actually have an exemption.

Specifically
"(g) "Transportation network company vehicle" or "TNC vehicle" means a vehicle that is not a taxicab, jitney, limousine, or for-hire vehicle as defined in s.320.01(15) and that is:"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Look up the law. It went into effect July 1st 2017. Pay close attention to the definitions section that specifically excludes Uber from being a vehicle for hire limo taxi a bus all the other things that actually have an exemption.
> 
> Specifically
> "(g) "Transportation network company vehicle" or "TNC vehicle" means a vehicle that is not a taxicab, jitney, limousine, or for-hire vehicle as defined in s.320.01(15) and that is:"


The quote you posted is a subset...

And when taken in context...

Does NOT preclude TNC vehicles...8>O

But in fact specifically "includes" them...

The definitions are pretty clear...

As I read it...8>)

Refer section 627.748 Fl statutes

Rakos


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> The quote you posted is a subset...
> 
> And when taken in context...
> 
> ...


Wrong, by excluding TNC Vehicles from the definitions as applied in the law 320.1 it specifically Excludes ubers from defined vehicles that qualify for the exemption (which, fyi, does not nullify the legal requirements for havi g the child in a car seat and, instead, only shifts the ticket to the adult with the child).


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Rakos said:


> The quote you posted is a subset...
> 
> And when taken in context...
> 
> ...


It's time for Trunk Monkey Forum 
Hit the button Rakos


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> I reiterate,
> BigRedDriver ur historical documented Modus operandi
> is fake news & imaginary events to support
> ur weak positions.
> Once again u know no boundaries to embarrass yourself


You seem mighty defensive.

Why is that?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> You seem mighty defensive.
> 
> Why is that?


Nope.

Observant

ob·serv·ant
/əbˈzərvənt/
_adjective_

1. 
quick to notice things.
" BigRedDriver continually makes false & misleading claims with no supporting evidence"

That's an observation


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

LOL
BigRedDriver 
is well known to of cornered the fertilizer market


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Kids being picked up at High School using Pool! This is going to end badly.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> LOL
> BigRedDriver
> is well known to of cornered the fertilizer market


Wow, admit it, you had to google that snappy comeback.



Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Nope.
> 
> Observant
> 
> ...


Repeating the same thing over and over is a sign of instability.

Keep doing that. It fits.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Just cancelled ride because of no car seat. No ride is worth that kind of ticket! Or the increased insurance.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

4 pages, why are you guys arguing with this doofus? Some people only learn the hard way. Let him fulfill his destiny of giving rides without car seats already.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "All the other cab drivers do it."
> "I've never had a cab driver do that."
> "That's not how the other cab driver did it."
> "I've never had a cab driver ask me to do that."
> ...


My response 100% of the time...

"Yeah yeah, and people rob banks all the time too. Does not make it right and I am not going to."


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Look up the law. It went into effect July 1st 2017. Pay close attention to the definitions section that specifically excludes Uber from being a vehicle for hire limo taxi a bus all the other things that actually have an exemption.
> 
> Specifically
> "(g) "Transportation network company vehicle" or "TNC vehicle" means a vehicle that is not a taxicab, jitney, limousine, or for-hire vehicle as defined in s.320.01(15) and that is:"


This makes no sense to me. 
Its saying that TNC vehicles are not for hire vehicles as defined by 320.01.
320.01 defines for hire vehicles as any vehicle used for transporting persons for compensation.
Put it together, and they're saying TNC vehicles are not vehicles used for transporting persons for compensation.
Yet a TNC driver is defined as someone that uses a TNC vehicles to transport persons for compensation.
HUH?!?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This makes no sense to me.
> Its saying that TNC vehicles are not for hire vehicles as defined by 320.01.
> 320.01 defines for hire vehicles as any vehicle used for transporting persons for compensation.
> Put it together, and they're saying TNC vehicles are not vehicles used for transporting persons for compensation.
> ...


The legal profession can be lucrative


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> I reiterate,
> BigRedDriver ur historical documented Modus operandi
> is fake news & imaginary events to support
> ur weak positions.
> Once again u know no boundaries to embarrass yourself


http://nj1015.com/child-seat-laws-force-nj-parents-to-torture-kids-opinion/

Article says 6000 tickets given after new law was implemented in NJ


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

good, then ahe can go find one of those many drivers to take her!


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> http://nj1015.com/child-seat-laws-force-nj-parents-to-torture-kids-opinion/
> 
> Article says 6000 tickets given after new law was implemented in NJ


Nope.
Not a report nor article nor study
Referred link is clearly marked : "opinion "

o·pin·ion
/əˈpinyən/
_noun_

*a view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.*


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This makes no sense to me.
> Its saying that TNC vehicles are not for hire vehicles as defined by 320.01.
> 320.01 defines for hire vehicles as any vehicle used for transporting persons for compensation.
> Put it together, and they're saying TNC vehicles are not vehicles used for transporting persons for compensation.
> ...


Right. The argument is that the companies we "contract" for are not in the business of providing rides for compensation but rather are simply providing the Technology that Networks people allowing them to come to their own "agreement".

Notice on your 1099 that Uber shows your income as being the full charge to the customer with us, the drivers, charging them.
We then pay Uber their fee for our use of the platform. 
Now we all know this is not how it actually works but... it is the legal dodge that Uber used to get around existing "vehicle for hire" and taxi laws.

It is also how they sold the legislation to Florida based on legal fine hair splitting.

And, like it or not.
Agree with it or not.
This law is what prevents local authorities like Miami and Tampa from being able to ticket or impound for violation of their local VFH and Taxi regulations.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I throw midgets out for not having a car seat, I’m silly like that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This makes no sense to me.
> Its saying that TNC vehicles are not for hire vehicles as defined by 320.01.
> 320.01 defines for hire vehicles as any vehicle used for transporting persons for compensation.
> Put it together, and they're saying TNC vehicles are not vehicles used for transporting persons for compensation.
> ...


Sometimes they do, but not all the time. I'm guessing that's the legal difference.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> OK Mr. 1% BigRedDriver of all drivers
> u made ur point......Your supporters are meeting in a phone booth 10pm @ 11th St and N.
> 
> 
> ...


That would be nearly an impossible task, offering a media link to a ticket.

Most media do not list tickets and even those that do (small town mostly) do not list the occupation of the offender.

Nice try though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Again: Can Anybody offer a media LINK of ANY driver CHARGED with the CRIME of no child seat,
> or even ticketed by local law enforcement?


A "driver":


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> That would be nearly an impossible task, offering a media link to a ticket.
> 
> Most media do not list tickets and even those that do (small town mostly) do not list the occupation of the offender.
> 
> Nice try though. Keep up the good work!


BigRedDriver aka: Mr Excuse 
Shallow end suits u more.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> BigRedDriver aka: Mr Excuse
> Shallow end suits u more.


Oh baby baby.

What next snowflake. Got a media report on the parent not using a car seat and not getting into an accident and arriving home safely?

Public school grad?



CarpeNoctem said:


> A "driver":


I guess there is a media report!

Made my day!


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> A "driver":


She was NOT pulled over for the missing child seat.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> My response 100% of the time...
> 
> "Yeah yeah, and people rob banks all the time too. Does not make it right and I am not going to."


Terrible example, Show me one time a bank robber got charged or caught!!!!!!



Irishjohn831 said:


> I throw midgets out for not having a car seat, I'm silly like that.


Dont do this, a lot of people take midget throwing very seriously and i call these people the police


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> She was NOT pulled over for the missing child seat.


Oh, still trying to save face?

It ain't working.

LMAO


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Terrible example, Show me one time a bank robber got charged or caught!!!!!!
> 
> Dont do this, a lot of people take midget throwing very seriously and i call these people the police


You kidding me, I pull over and charge fu*kers in the street $5 for a midget toss, I'm sick like that I tell ya. Adds to my fiscal profit margin and promoted exercise.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh baby baby.
> 
> What next snowflake. Got a media report on the parent not using a car seat and not getting into an accident and arriving home safely?
> 
> ...


Sorry Mr Fertilizer, no victory Lap for u. Driver was stopped for speeding Not child seat or lack there of.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Sorry Mr Fertilizer, no victory Lap for u. Driver was stopped for speeding Not child seat or lack there of.


Love how you changed the goalpost.

Lol.

When I need a good laugh I'll look up one of your self righteous posts.

Damn you look silly. Was that your intent?

It worked! Good Job!

Here's the quote from you.

"Anybody offer a media LINK of ANY driver CHARGED with the CRIME of no child seat,
or even ticketed by local law enforcement?"

Oops, nothing about the reason the driver got pulled over TO get the ticket.

Ouch, that's gotta hurt!


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Love how you changed the goalpost.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


ur very emotional. big boy pants time.
after u calm down
you'll understand the difference


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> ur very emotional. big boy pants time.
> after u calm down
> you'll understand the difference


Oh, looks who shows up to deflect.

But no defense?

Why?

Two against one and you still couldn't get the job done?

Silly boy 1 meet Silly boy 2.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, looks who shows up to deflect.
> 
> But no defense?
> 
> ...


calm down
no coca cola for u!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> calm down
> no coca cola for u!!


Time for a warm bath?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, looks who shows up to deflect.
> 
> But no defense?
> 
> ...


Wow, I got a 3YO with more control.
Easy pop, be4 u bust a blood vessel


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Wow, I got a 3YO with more control.
> Easy pop, be4 u bust a blood vessel


This is how you admit defeat?

Next GEN will rush in and white knight for you.

In 3. 2. 1.



ECOMCON said:


> Wow, I got a 3YO with more control.
> Easy pop, be4 u bust a blood vessel


Bet he's in a car seat/booster when you drive!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Rant over.


The rant will never be over as long as children are not properly restrained in automobiles.

*5 children ejected from minivan, killed in Maryland wreck*
February 2, 2019

BOWIE, Md. (AP) - Maryland authorities say they're investigating a crash that killed five children who were ejected from a minivan. Two adults were also injured.

Maryland State Police troopers say in a news release that the single-vehicle crash happened before 5 a.m. Saturday on northbound Route 301 in Prince George's County.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The rant will never be over as long as children are not properly restrained in automobiles.
> 
> *5 children ejected from minivan, killed in Maryland wreck*
> February 2, 2019
> ...


This saddens me more than you know.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

child seats?

The troopers identified the dead children as: *8-year-old *London Dixon and* 5-year-old* Paris Dixon, both of Bowie; and *14-year-old *Zion Beard; *6-year-old* Rickelle Ricks; and *15-year-old *Damari Herald, all of Washington, D.C.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a5e905266b2c


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> child seats?
> 
> The troopers identified the dead children as: *8-year-old *London Dixon and* 5-year-old* Paris Dixon, both of Bowie; and *14-year-old *Zion Beard; *6-year-old* Rickelle Ricks; and *15-year-old *Damari Herald, all of Washington, D.C.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a5e905266b2c


I don't know what you're insinuating by highlighting the ages and having "child seats?" as your opening remark but I stated


SEAL Team 5 said:


> properly restrained


which includes child seats, booster seats, lap belts and shoulder belts. I would wager a year's worth of driving revenue that when the coroner has completed his autopsy the Death Certificate will show unrestrained as a contributing factor to the children's death.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Right. The argument is that the companies we "contract" for are not in the business of providing rides for compensation but rather are simply providing the Technology that Networks people allowing them to come to their own "agreement".
> 
> Notice on your 1099 that Uber shows your income as being the full charge to the customer with us, the drivers, charging them.
> We then pay Uber their fee for our use of the platform.
> ...


I understand the dodge Uber used to not be considered a for hire/taxi company.
I was focusing more on the poorly worded law and definitions.
The way its written, it appears I can agree with it AND not agree with it and be correct either way. LOL
The law, as written, is not logical.
One can't (well, i guess one can) say TNC vehicles are not for hire vehicles, then in another part say they are.
I'm not in FL, so its not my fight. 
I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I understand the dodge Uber used to not be considered a for hire/taxi company.
> I was focusing more on the poorly worded law and definitions.
> The way its written, it appears I can agree with it AND not agree with it and be correct either way. LOL
> The law, as written, is not logical.
> ...


The point is, nowhere in the laws in Florida does it say TNC vehicles Are FHVs. And specifically excludes them from being a FHV.

FHVs have special stickers paying for the privilege of being able to legally book transportation differently than an Uber or Lyft.

Just because someone bakes a pizza in their oven and sells you slices they are not a Pizza Restaurant, right?

Same thing here. Just because you "hire" out your car doesn't magically make you a "For Hire Vehicle". And this is and has always been the flaw in the average TNC drivers "logic". FHV follow very specific regulatory procedures. They carry mandatory insurance coverage levels. They, sometimes, have special licensing and background checks requirements.

Non of those things are being done by TNCs.

More importantly, the Florida law, by specifically excluding those vehicle types from the definitions does two things.
It blocks TNCs from exemptions to carseat regulations that transfer the ticket to the "responsible" adult for the child...

But more interestingly, block FHVs from being allowed to operate as TNCs with their FHVs. So a limo or town car driver (with their FHV stickers) can't run Uber.


----------



## RoswellWoodstockATL (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for bringing this up, I had the wrong info and certainly won’t transport without a car seat going forward. In Georgia taxicabs are exempt where “the term "taxicab" means a motor vehicle used to transport passengers for a fare and which is fitted with a taximeter to compute such fare.”


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The point is, nowhere in the laws in Florida does it say TNC vehicles Are FHVs. And specifically excludes them from being a FHV.
> 
> FHVs have special stickers paying for the privilege of being able to legally book transportation differently than an Uber or Lyft.
> 
> ...


(To reiterate, I'm not in FL and not arguing with you, just trying to learn and figure stuff out)
Thanks for the response and good points.


> Just because someone bakes a pizza in their oven and sells you slices they are not a Pizza Restaurant, right?


If the law was poorly and plainly written (like FHV) and defined "Pizza restaurant" as any person that sells pizza for compensation, then I would say Yeah, they are...but seriously...



> ...nowhere in the laws in Florida does it say TNC vehicles Are FHVs.


Right here: 320.01.15(a): _"For-hire vehicle" means any motor vehicle, when used for transporting persons or goods for compensation;..._
I was about to argue a TNC vehicle falls under the category of "_any_".
I did find some of the references you made.
The confusing part was 320.01.15(a) made no reference to FHV requirements, licensing, insurance, etc and no reference to TNC exemptions. It is just too ambiguous.
The definition of FHV should probably read:
_"For-hire vehicle" means any motor vehicle, when used for transporting persons or goods for compensation... once registered and licensed as such through XYZ agency as referenced by FL statute 123 subsection 456. And add subsection Exception: TNC vehicles refer to 627.748 or something similar_

I'm interested in this because here in NV, there are no specifics like your 627.748 yet.
You see, NV has a similarly worded statute exempting vehicles "designed, maintained or used primarily for the transportation of persons for compensation." 
Like FL320.01.15(a), there is no further reference to licensing, insurance, TNC, etc.
I wrote NV's regulating agency, Nevada Transportation Authority (NTA), and their response was:
_"For the time being, until directed otherwise by the legislature, I would regard TNCs like taxis and not act to require child seats or prohibit open containers."
_


----------

